# Tire pressure tool



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Eventually I'm going to rotate my Eco tires. What is the best tool for resetting the TPM's that works well with the Cruze? Price is important!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think Chevy sensors are wheel specific, and there really isn't a cheap tool.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I don't think Chevy sensors are wheel specific, and there really isn't a cheap tool.


They are wheel specific but it's not as critical as if the car with equipped with run flat tires. One run flat could has 0 lbs of air and look exactly like the other three. The display on the Cruze DIC shows the tire positions. If one reads low you can go directly to that tire and correct it. 
I found a TPM tool on Tire Rack. It's a ATEC VT 15. It sells for $110 which seems reasonable. It suppose to be universal but then it goes and lists all the vehicle that are covered but not the Cruze (the Cobalt is on the list). I'm going to check with the manufactor. I have 2 vehicles that require a tool and getting a third in Sept.that will also need it.
UPDATE: Contacted Tire Rack-The VT 15 works with the Cruze and the Volt.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I hate TPMS....


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I hate TPMS....


If your vehicle has run flat tires its a must. Could possibly do without it on the Cruze.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder if the method on my 2010 GM pickup would work. On the truck you can let air out of the tire instead of using a tool. I just looked at the Cruze manual and it doesn't say anything about doing it that way but it would be surprising for GM not to use the same method on vehicles of the same age.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I wonder if the method on my 2010 GM pickup would work. On the truck you can let air out of the tire instead of using a tool. I just looked at the Cruze manual and it doesn't say anything about doing it that way but it would be surprising for GM not to use the same method on vehicles of the same age.


On the 2004 and earlier GM cars all you needed was a strong magnet. Starting in 2005 the magnet no longer works. I assume its just a different design OF the TPM's. I believe TPM's are now mandated by law for all vehicles.
I ordered the tool from Tire Rack yesterday, they had the best price for the model I wanted.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I wonder if the method on my 2010 GM pickup would work. On the truck you can let air out of the tire instead of using a tool. I just looked at the Cruze manual and it doesn't say anything about doing it that way but it would be surprising for GM not to use the same method on vehicles of the same age.


 I do believe it will as it seems to work on just about all GM proucts. I rotated my tires just Sunday so I think I will give it a try tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I wonder if the method on my 2010 GM pickup would work. On the truck you can let air out of the tire instead of using a tool. I just looked at the Cruze manual and it doesn't say anything about doing it that way but it would be surprising for GM not to use the same method on vehicles of the same age.


I was wondering this also...our 2010 Equinox uses the same method as described by Dale_K unless you have the tool...


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Not sure about the Eco model, but the manual for my Cruze clearly outlines the process for resetting the TPMS after tire rotation. It is through the DIC, and is as simple as starting the process and then systematically bleeding out air for each tire. Takes just a couple minutes, and the only tool required is a small screwdriver to depress the valve in the valve stem, and a compressor to restore the tire pressure after the reset is complete.

http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2011/2k11cruze.pdf

Page 10-52


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Not sure about the Eco model, but the manual for my Cruze clearly outlines the process for resetting the TPMS after tire rotation. It is through the DIC, and is as simple as starting the process and then systematically bleeding out air for each tire. Takes just a couple minutes, and the only tool required is a small screwdriver to depress the valve in the valve stem, and a compressor to restore the tire pressure after the reset is complete.
> 
> http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2011/2k11cruze.pdf
> 
> Page 10-52


Where do you see that?

*10-52 Vehicle Care*
*TPMS Sensor Matching*
*Process*
Each TPMS sensor has a unique
identification code. The identification
code needs to be matched to a new
tire/wheel position after rotating the
tires or replacing one or more of the
TPMS sensors. The TPMS sensor
matching process should also be
performed after replacing a spare
tire with a road tire containing the
TPMS sensor. The malfunction light
and the DIC message should go
off at the next ignition cycle. The
sensors are matched to the tire/
wheel positions, using a TPMS
relearn tool, in the following order:
driver side front tire, passenger side
front tire, passenger side rear tire,
and driver side rear. See your
dealer for service or to purchase a
relearn tool.
There are two minutes to match
the first tire/wheel position, and
five minutes overall to match all
four tire/wheel positions. If it takes
longer, the matching process stops
and must be restarted.
The TPMS sensor matching
process is:
1. Set the parking brake.
2. Turn the ignition to ON/RUN with
the engine off.
3. Use the MENU button to select
the Vehicle Information menu in
the Driver Information
Center (DIC).
4. Use the thumbwheel to scroll to
the Tire Pressure menu item
screen.
5. Press the SET/CLR button to
begin the sensor matching
process.
A message requesting
acceptance of the process
should display.
6. Press the SET/CLR button again
to confirm the selection.
The horn sounds twice to signal
the receiver is in relearn mode
and the TIRE LEARNING
ACTIVE message displays on
the DIC screen.
7. Start with the driver side
front tire.
8. Place the relearn tool against
the tire sidewall, near the valve
stem. Then press the button
to activate the TPMS sensor.
A horn chirp confirms that the
sensor identification code has
been matched to this tire and
wheel position.
9. Proceed to the passenger
side front tire, and repeat the
procedure in Step 8.
10. Proceed to the passenger
side rear tire, and repeat the
procedure in Step 8.
11. Proceed to the driver side rear
tire, and repeat the procedure
in Step 8. The horn sounds two
times to indicate the sensor
identification code has been
matched to the driver side rear
tire, and the TPMS sensor
matching process is no longer
active. The TIRE LEARNING
ACTIVE message on the DIC​
display screen goes off.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Not sure about the Eco model, but the manual for my Cruze clearly outlines the process for resetting the TPMS after tire rotation. It is through the DIC, and is as simple as starting the process and then systematically bleeding out air for each tire. Takes just a couple minutes, and the only tool required is a small screwdriver to depress the valve in the valve stem, and a compressor to restore the tire pressure after the reset is complete.
> 
> http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2011/2k11cruze.pdf
> 
> Page 10-52


Page 10-52 states nothing about letting air out of the tires but does specify a re-learn tool.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I followed the procedures except for using a relearn tool, I used a small screwdriver to let the air out of the tires one at a time. Once I started, it took from 30-60 seconds or so letting air out, until the horn chirped, then moved to the next tire in order. The screwdriver is all the "relearn tool" I needed in this case. Otherwise I followed all of the other steps.

Discussed in this thread a few months ago which is where I first heard about it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/2008-tpms-sensor-matching.html


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

MikeW said:


> I followed the procedures except for using a relearn tool, I used a small screwdriver to let the air out of the tires one at a time. Once I started, it took from 30-60 seconds or so letting air out, until the horn chirped, then moved to the next tire in order. The screwdriver is all the "relearn tool" I needed in this case. Otherwise I followed all of the other steps.
> 
> Discussed in this thread a few months ago which is where I first heard about it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/2008-tpms-sensor-matching.html


Mike,
Did you rotate the tires or just let the air out?


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

c6vette said:


> Mike,
> Did you rotate the tires or just let the air out?


Rotated them. What would be the point in just letting the air out? :huh:


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just did mine today, did exactly what the owners manual told me to do, but instead of using the tool, just let air out of the valve and wait for the horn to honk and move onto the next rim! easy peasy


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

c6vette said:


> Page 10-52 states nothing about letting air out of the tires but does specify a re-learn tool.


You're right, but just release air until horn sounds and you're good


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

How much air does it take to make it beep?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

probably 5-8lbs...no worrys just refill right after!


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Not to be rude but does anyone read the owner's manual anymore? Pretty much everything about your car is in there. It's for all the models of the cruze on how and what to replace and when to do it. (if its something that doesn't require a mechanic) Unless you lost the manual then I understand asking the question.

:question:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

c6vette said:


> Eventually I'm going to rotate my Eco tires. What is the best tool for resetting the TPM's that works well with the Cruze? Price is important!


I may naive, or uneducated, but why would you need a special tool to reset the TPMS when you rotate or move wheels? Isn't the programming necessary to do so included with the vehicle that has a TPMS system (page 10-52 in Cruze Owner's Manual)? My daughter's Odyssey and my son's Wrangler and Journey all have the function. I can see a need for a special tool if you are changing a monitor (as in mounting a new tire), or you are changing to new wheels and sensors, but simple wheel rotation shouldn't require a special tool or a visit to the dealership. 

I was in a tire store last week pricing tires for my old Civic and a guy came in with a two week old Dodge Ram 1500 on factory 20" wheels. He had a nail in a tire and nearly passed out when he was quoted $42 to patch it. The tire guy told him the price included a new wheel monitor as the original would be trashed when the tire was removed from the wheel to fix it. I don't understand why he didn't take it to a nearby Chrysler dealership for warranty work, but that was his decision. 

Jim


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Not to be rude but does anyone read the owner's manual anymore? Pretty much everything about your car is in there. It's for all the models of the cruze on how and what to replace and when to do it. (if its something that doesn't require a mechanic) Unless you lost the manual then I understand asking the question.
> 
> :question:


 And the manual is available online for free. 

Jim


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

c6vette said:


> Page 10-52 states nothing about letting air out of the tires but does specify a re-learn tool.


Letting the air out causes the monitor in the wheel to activate and send a signal to the car. The relearn tools do the same thing. A screwdriver costs a bunch less than a tool. Even a screwdriver and a Black and Decker Air Station should be cheaper and more functional for those that don't own a regular air compressor.


----------



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

I just had my tires rotated and, as usual, they did not reset the TPMS!! Thanks to this forum, I was able to do a search and find this thread. I followed the advice of letting the air out of the tires (in order) and it worked like a charm. The owners manual did not help. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I was in a tire store last week pricing tires for my old Civic and a guy came in with a two week old Dodge Ram 1500 on factory 20" wheels. He had a nail in a tire and nearly passed out when he was quoted $42 to patch it. The tire guy told him the price included a new wheel monitor as the original would be trashed when the tire was removed from the wheel to fix it. I don't understand why he didn't take it to a nearby Chrysler dealership for warranty work, but that was his decision.
> 
> Jim


Maybe he used Fix-A-Flat and it messed up the sensor.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Maybe he used Fix-A-Flat and it messed up the sensor.


I saw the truck as I was leaving. The RR was on the rim, so I don't think he used any Fix-A-Flat. The Slime stuff states it will not harm TPMS modules. I used it a few weeks ago to get the old Civic mobile until I could find cheap tires for it.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Just for clarification, I pulled out my manual and scanned the TPMS instructions. My Cruze is a 2011, and the manual describes the process of using air pressure change to activate the TPMS for the relearn.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think there must be different versions of the manual. I downloaded the one from GM and it doesn't list this method. Glad it works though.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I think there must be different versions of the manual. I downloaded the one from GM and it doesn't list this method. Glad it works though.


Hmm. There must be. The one I downloaded from GM on 03/18/11 is this version: Part No. 20883227 C Third Printing. It is still the one shown on the web site for Chevy manuals. It shows the TPMC relearn process on page 10-52, not 10-56. Does anyone else have a different P/N?


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

My manual, which is what I scanned in my post above, is 20883227 A First Printing.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe they changed it to make more money by selling you the tool.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Maybe they changed it to make more money by selling you the tool.


. I received a tool from Tire Rack, an ATEQ VT-15. ($117). The tool will not work with a Cruze or a Volt. It seems GM published 2 versions, I have not tried letting air out but I'm now sure it works. The tool does not, so I sent it back yesterday fo a refund.
The Vt-15 would work on my Vette, but the tires cannot be rotated due to different size front and rear and all that tires are directional.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Maybe they changed it to make more money by selling you the tool.


That, or the legal department made the change to deter users from letting air out the the tires, forgetting to re-inflate them to proper PSI, and suing GM for bad instructions. 

Jim


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Not sure about the Eco model, but the manual for my Cruze clearly outlines the process for resetting the TPMS after tire rotation. It is through the DIC, and is as simple as starting the process and then systematically bleeding out air for each tire. Takes just a couple minutes, and the only tool required is a small screwdriver to depress the valve in the valve stem, and a compressor to restore the tire pressure after the reset is complete.
> 
> http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2011/2k11cruze.pdf
> 
> Page 10-52


I just read the PDF you posted and it clearly says that there is a "relearn" tool that must be used on each tire after rotating the tires -- it is on page 10-52.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

ZedHed said:


> I just read the PDF you posted and it clearly says that there is a "relearn" tool that must be used on each tire after rotating the tires -- it is on page 10-52.


Thank you for your valuable insight, but I suggest you take a moment to read the whole thread. *The manual for my Cruze* clearly states that adjusting air pressure is an alternative method. (Step 8 in case there is further confusion.) The online manual has been updated, but the steps to perform the relearn process, as referenced in the online manual, remain the same. Just use a little imagination and in your mind substitute "let air out of the tire" instead of "relearn tool" when you read the online manual.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

I just finished changing the oil and rotating the tires. The tpms re-learn is easy. You need to make the tire re-learn active by going to your tire pressure reading on your DIC and push the center button.The horn will chirp indicating re-learn is active, starting on the front driver wheel I released air from the tire for about 8 second, the horn then chirped and the front passenger signal light comes on, indicating that wheel is now ready to be learned, you then proceed with the passenger right rear and then passenger left rear. When the last wheel is learned it'll chirp twice. Each wheel took 30-45 second to learn once the air was released, which seems longer, but be patience it does work. 

:goodjob:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cruze2011white said:


> Not to be rude but does anyone read the owner's manual anymore? Pretty much everything about your car is in there. It's for all the models of the cruze on how and what to replace and when to do it. (if its something that doesn't require a mechanic) Unless you lost the manual then I understand asking the question.
> 
> :question:


...short answer is _"...yes, people here don't use SEARCH just about as much as they don't read their Owners Manuals":_

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-many-have-read-their-cruze-owner-manual.html


----------

